# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Individual Robotic Limb / Prosthetic Projects >  Cyborg Beast

## Eddie

This thread is for the discussion of anything related to the 3D Printed prosthetic 'Cyborg Beast' hand.  The design for the Cyborg Beast may be downloaded at http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:261462.

Have you made one?
Have you used one?
Do you have any questions on assembling or printing one?

----------


## kdurbs

I just bought a Flashforge to print my son a hand. I do have questions. Do you have experience with the Cyborg Beast?

----------


## Roxy

> I just bought a Flashforge to print my son a hand. I do have questions. Do you have experience with the Cyborg Beast?


I don't believe anybody here has yet printed a Cyborg Beast hand.   With that said, there is a lot of expertise here on a wide variety of topics.  Everything from materials, resolution, scaling, support material, etc. etc.

If you have a question, probably somebody here can offer a very informed opinion.

----------

